# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Removing Old Guttering and Facia

## Dingo Dog

G'day Blokes 
I need to remove the old facia and guttering on my house but don't know how to get going or where to start. Have given up trying to get a tradie in to do the work. The house was built in 1995, has a tin roof and the facia has a strap that comes off each eave beam if thats what it is called. My guess after looking at the guttering is I need to remove that first but how?. How do I get it off the metal facia in the first place. 
All help with be gratefully received. 
Regards  
Dingo Dog

----------


## seriph1

hiya  -  post a couple of pics as guttering comes in different styles/types and can be held on by a few methods

----------


## journeyman Mick

Have a look for rivets or screws through the brackets into the guttering. Usual method is to remove fixings holding joints/corners together, remove fixings from brackets and prize the lengths of guttering apart (the sealant will still be sticking it together. Then, depending on the profile you may need to rotate the guttering up, around the outside tip of the bracket or push it out from the back. Usually once you've got all the fixings loose a bit of pushing and pulling will reveal a method. 
Mick

----------


## rod1949

You probably have fascia and gutter profiles that look like these  http://www.combinedmetalind.com.au/Brochure/xfascia.pdf http://www.combinedmetalind.com.au/Brochure/gutter.pdf
and gutter clips that support the front of the gutter from the inside of the gutter and go back under the roof sheeting to which they just clip in. With a bit of jiggling around they should come out. If they don't then just cut them. The guttering will be scribed and pop riveted at the corners, again just cut them. A thin cutting disc in an angle grinder will do wonders.

----------

